# Coloring for registration



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I guess everyone is baffled on what color to call her. I am never good at the colors and patterns.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I think the right people haven't been on. You need to imagine the color pattern without the white.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

KW Farms would be the one to ask. Too bad we can't tag members on this forum...


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I'm pretty sure if you type their username they'll get an alert. Let's see if this works  @KW Farms


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Do I need to put the @ sign? Let's see... @Suzanne_Tyler


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

Oh cool, it works! LOL!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Bay with Swiss markings, wide belt, generous random white on head, legs, and tail , frosted ears and nose, wattles 

In a world of ordinary people a superman is not a king. 
He cannot rule the world. 
He is simply alone... 
Dean Koontz


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ranger1 said:


> Do I need to put the @ sign? Let's see... @Suzanne_Tyler


Yep, I got an alert.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

Thank you for the help.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry guys, I haven't been on much lately. That looks like a chocolate buckskin/chamoisee pinto to me.


----------

